

Show HN: Breathe – Simple stress management tool for coders  - neilsharma
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/breathe/ibpopdkehcdnfkjmaiimnmekhihekfja

======
neilsharma
I made this largely for myself. When I work, I don't take in much oxygen. I
guess I never developed a proper breathing habit. Also, stress has a
significant effect on your health, and I don't have the patience for a
dedicated yoga/meditation session.

For those who don't want to try it, this app blocks your current chrome tab
with a reminder to breathe deeply for a minute or two.

